# Roof snow removal



## 1lowGMC (Dec 1, 2006)

How much do you guys charge to shovel off roofs? Do you charge by the inch, or by the hour, or the size of the roof. I have heard of people making real good money from shoveling roofs. Also does anyone use a blower to do this. I have heard of some guys hauling a blower on the roof to get it all off.


----------



## icebladez (Aug 26, 2005)

I would think the blades on the auger would catch &wreck shingles,no?


----------



## 1lowGMC (Dec 1, 2006)

icebladez;354286 said:


> I would think the blades on the auger would catch &wreck shingles,no?


I have no idea, thats why I'm asking.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

No way should you use a blower on a roof. Just a shovel and push it down. Cloride in the gutter and 6-8 inches up th roof. Pricing about 100 to start. Smaller single story ranch.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

snow+ice+sloped elevation=not me


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

DBL;354340 said:


> snow+ice+sloped elevation=not me


Thats funny I was thinking the same thing when I read the post.

I work at heights of 60 plus feet in the summer. I am not afraid of heights by any means but I won't work if it's unsafe. No way I am going up on a roof in the winter for any amount of money.

If I was going to do work like this I would get something like this roof rake and do it from the safety of the ground.


----------



## ksgcapecod (Feb 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by DBL 
snow+ice+sloped elevation=not me 


Same here. Maybe...if it was a flat roof. I can't even imagine what the insurance company would say about sloped roofs.payup


----------



## cjcocn (Feb 17, 2006)

Most (if not all) roof cleanings around here are done with a roof rake.

Perhaps by "blower" they meant a leaf blower?

There was a local add here from a guy with a roof rake, but I cannot recall the price he was asking. I just checked and there is another add from a guy willing to shovel roofs for $40.

This is in Manitoba, Canada.

HTH


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

I made a roof rake. used 5/8by 6inch decking boards and attach that to conduit, Add as many as you need for the length you want. I do it all from the ground unless its like a 4/12 or 6/12 pitch thats basicly flat then I'll get up there. Gives me something to do and make a butt load of cash.


----------



## 1lowGMC (Dec 1, 2006)

I talk to one of my friends that did some roof snow removal, and he said they use a snow blower on the flat roofs, like a kmart, or a store roof that has gravel on top. And they hand shovel most residential roofs. But the said you can make a ton of money. Especialy when we got alot of snow, people were affraid of their roofs colapsing and would pay anything to have it done. He said 200-300 per residential roof, and 1,000-2,000 for big commercial roofs. He also said on a residential roof they would start at the peek and work their way down to the edge this way you get a big pile at the end, and it makes it easier to walk around. And if there is alot of snow, if you fall it's like hitting a matress, and doesn't hurt too much.


----------



## PaulT (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a roof rake that I use on my little barn (house is a cape, snow doesn't stay there long).

Before I met my wife, she used a little electric snowshovel on the barn roof. Had a nice lightweight one. Unfortunately, her ex took it one day while she was at work.


----------



## anthonyr (Nov 14, 2006)

Roof rakes work best, or a product similar - Roofers use them to remove the snow before getting up on the roof - I've been roofing the last 2 winters when there hasn't been enough snow to remove! You can get them on line or at most roofing supply places. I charge 50 dollars a roof for an average sized home. Anything bigger, I just use my judgement and charge accordingly. Unfortunately here in the great north west, I haven't had any requests for any removal due to lack of snow.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

i would like to know more about this anyone with info to share can pm or email me if they wouldnt mind. what kind of boots would you wear for grip up there and not tear up the shingles? 

pm for email thanks


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i'm a roofer and i've been on a roof almost everyday for the past 11 years. i have only fallen off twice, both times i was shoveling snow off so i could shilgle. be ready to fall because it will happen, you are right in the fact that it doesn't hurt as bad because of the pile of snow you land in. the other factor to look at is that if the people are afraid of the roof falling in do you really want to be up there?? also shovels tear the hell out of the shingles and they really tear the piss out of flat roofs.


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

I have been in the roofing trade for 20 years,Shoveling snow off a roof is pretty common in my area.

I usually start at 525.00 and the service is NOT for complete snow removal..If you shovel a roof like a driveway you will tear it up because the shingles are brittle as hell in the cold.Also always rake or push DOWN never push anything up the slope as this will kill the shingle edges and corners. 

That electric shovel is ok to use , BUT usually snow removal is asked for when there are ice dams and the house is leaking,,ALSO NEVER EVER put any type of melt on the roof..That will cause leaks in a heart beat ,,

Usually 2 to 3 feet wont hurt a home and can be left alone unless you know a storm will significantly add to it


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

Roof rakes work great. I use one for this, when doing other jobs, or if a customer wants it done. You can make good money at it.


----------



## 1lowGMC (Dec 1, 2006)

diehrd;354871 said:


> I have been in the roofing trade for 20 years,Shoveling snow off a roof is pretty common in my area.
> 
> I usually start at 525.00 and the service is NOT for complete snow removal..If you shovel a roof like a driveway you will tear it up because the shingles are brittle as hell in the cold.Also always rake or push DOWN never push anything up the slope as this will kill the shingle edges and corners.
> 
> ...


Ok that sounds right to me, I know you can make some real decent money, I guess I don't need to worry about that this year. We dont even have enought a drop a blade.


----------



## icebladez (Aug 26, 2005)

I too have a roof rake,after our 3ft snow dump last week i finally got to use it for the first time.Literally took tons off the house,only thing i did'nt take to well to it was the long handle flexing and bending,when i was trying to make a good stab into the deepness way up there..sure felt it the next day on the shoulders/back with all the new movments/twisting.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

Not sure what to say on this one. 

I can't imagine that your insurance would cover any of this---if you fall off or thru a roof, if you hit somebody below with a shovel full...etc.

Might be a great idea in the right place--such as commercials. These are usually flat roofs, but are also usually a rubber bladder design. Have to be careful not to slice a shovel through the roof---even though they're usually covered in gravel.

For residentials, a roof rake seems the way to go, but when you get a good distance away, they're pretty lame because they flex to much----as previously stated here.

Under the right conditions, the ideal situation would be a lift or bucket truck but access would be a pain in the butt.

I think the little power shovel might be ok, but not sure about a blower....even the rubber paddle ones might chew up the roof.

If it were me, I would probably get one of the paddle sweepers that they use on string trimmers. Probably the least chance of damage but I assume limited in performance too. No idea if they work at all though.


----------



## TorontoTN (Sep 6, 2005)

thats funny while smoking on my back patio i was thinking of that cleaning an salting services for the roof thats entertainment for neighbours ....


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

www.avalanche-snow.com/index.asp

I always thought this looked like a great design.......


----------



## PR Fect (Oct 22, 2003)

diehrd;354871 said:


> ,ALSO NEVER EVER put any type of melt on the roof..That will cause leaks in a heart beat


Why? What makes the leak?


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

dmontgomery;359325 said:


> www.avalanche-snow.com/index.asp
> 
> I always thought this looked like a great design.......


"Do NOT fill panty hose or stockings with deicing chemicals and throw them on your roof. It is unsightly and as the ice melts the hosiery can slide into your gutters and plug them."

This quote was taken from avalanche's website under the ice dams section. You just know someone has tried that before.


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

I have a roof rake, and do find it a PITA. That Avalanche looks pretty slick though. The outfit that did our gutters is even a dealer for them. Will have to check it out.


----------

